# And I thought Vizsla puppies were wild......



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

So, I thought I would vent a little but here because I don't really want to tell my girlfriend that her dog is an absolute terror. I currently have my second V and after raising him, I was thinking that raising a V puppy is the most fun that you never want to have again. 

However, my girlfriend found this adorable Llewellin setter 9 months ago and couldn't help but bring her home. She is a gorgeous dog but she is the devil in disguise. Her name is Pickles and having Pickles in your house is kind of like having a wild animal in your house. I have never seen a dog with this much energy or one with an insatiable appetite for destruction. She makes crazy noises, has absolutely NO interest in hanging out with humans, and spends most of her days biting my V or grabbing a hunk of his neck and shaking it violently. We try to wear her out by taking her on 5-10 mile bike rides and by going to the beach but there are not enough hours in the day for me to exercise this dog and hold down a decent job. 

Anyone else have any experience with field setters? If so, do they ever calm down? Do they ever enjoy just hanging out in their owner's lap? Pickles makes my 3 year old V look like the most amazing dog on planet earth and he can be pretty wild himself. 

Edit: the attached picture will give you an idea as to why we bought her but you have no idea what this dog is capable of. Don't be deceived by the cuteness. This dog is crazier than ISIS.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My sister has one, that my BIL talked her into getting for a house dog that he could hunt over. The first year was tough, and more than once she threatened to make it a outdoor kennel dog. Lou Lou has now been a wonderful indoor dog for years now. Very sweet, loves affection, and is just a overall good dog in the house. She is a beast in the field, and covers ground with the best of them.
Your girlfriends pup doesn't feel the need to interact with the humans, because she has your dog. Separate them for short periods of time, and work with her. Also be careful on just how much your exercising her. You could be building up her endurance, and that leads to needing more exercise to wear her down. It can turn into a vicious cycle.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

GOSH she's cute.


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

Llewellin Setters have to be cute. Otherwise they would all be shot before their first birthday  (joking, of course......kinda)


----------

